# Question for you all.



## Mike Powell (Nov 19, 2014)

I know there is a ton of competition out there for those of us in big cities.  BUT, here is a question I have for you. 

If you are a seasoned turner (years no question you know exactly what you are doing), and a new turner came into your booth at a show (new meaning, NEW, 2 years or less, still has a ton of questions about how and what), would you share your knowledge with him?  Not just a little but mentor and help to grow and expand his knowledge. 

I know there are some of you out there that would.  I know when I met Rebel1 in Savannah, he opened up to me like a book.  Answered every question I had, and smiled while doing it.  I know me being a new turner, I answer what I can if someone is interested in turning.  I figure my work speaks for itself, and quality will keep a customer.   

Please answer whether you would share or not and why.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 19, 2014)

Of course I would.
This is just a hobby for me and I give away most of  what I make, but even if I were doing it for a living, I would be  willing to share what I know.

Why? because it's the neighborly thing to do


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 19, 2014)

Always willing to share with fellow woodworkers and alike. It's simply the 'right' thing to do where I come from.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Nov 19, 2014)

I do it all the time. You can tell a turner by the questions they ask and it kills me when they think they are going to fool me. It happened to me when I was new about ten years ago when a fellow turner would spend an hour or so at a show (between customers) numerous times and we would talk technique. He never held anything back. So now I do the same. The fellow turner was Ed Brown - so I guess you know he is fast to help. Thanks Ed and Exotics. I have had at least three former "customers" to my house and now they are turners themselves.


----------



## Mike Powell (Nov 19, 2014)

These are the types of answers I expected from this group here on the IAP.  I know when ever I have asked a question it has always been explained in a way that I could understand.


----------



## mark james (Nov 19, 2014)

Share and teach...  

The chances they will be a "competitor" is slim.  But...  I also do not see a problem in simply asking:  "Any chance you will be here 'showing' next year?"


----------



## Janster (Nov 19, 2014)

..........it is the NORM here on IAP.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm just approaching 2 years so in still the newbie.  

But I gladly share info with anyone who wants to know.  

That said, if it was at a show, I would not appriciste someone monopolizing  that time.  I'd want to meet up later.


----------



## tim self (Nov 19, 2014)

I've done it many times.  But with that said, if it gets to the point where I can't converse with customers or they interrupt, game over.  At a show, I am at "work" and must do my job.  I'd expect the same courtesy be extended to me as if I came to their place of employment.


----------



## triw51 (Nov 19, 2014)

I share my knowledge freely requardless of the competition factor.  My shop is open when ever I am there blacksmithing or wood working.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 19, 2014)

Don’t be fooled by my smile and hello how is your day!

Like Dan and few others have said do not waste my time I am there to sell my wares.  Do not need your compliments or constructive criticism.  Especially if with a customer or potential customers looking at my wares! 

Use some common sense, if booth is not full of people, no foot traffic right now, stop say hello ask a question or two then go away.

You have not lived until members of a local woodturning club or other woodturner or somebody that knows a woodturner descend upon your booth picking up everything and firing questions at you regardless if other people looking at your stuff.


----------



## loydstuts (Nov 19, 2014)

triw51 said:


> I share my knowledge freely requardless of the competition factor.  My shop is open when ever I am there blacksmithing or wood working.



I wish I could have been a pen turner when I was in Camp Verde last year!


----------



## Mike Powell (Nov 19, 2014)

I always try to be courteous, I would never cost someone a sale or a chance for a sale, just like I would never want anyone to do that to me.


----------



## davidbr (Nov 19, 2014)

One of the things I really like about turning is the way more experienced turners are willing to share the knowledge they have gained. This is not a quality found in many communities. They make you feel like a part of a large family from day 1.


----------



## plantman (Nov 19, 2014)

Mike; Your question about shareing knowledge can not be answered with a simple "yes" or "no" !! First it depends on the person being asked the question, and second, the person asking the question. Myself, being a collector and not selling pens on a regular bases, being the age that I am, and having the many years of woodworking behind me, I have no problem in passing along any knowledge that I may have gained. If I were younger, trying to start a full or part time business, or had a new method of making something that took a lot of time to perfect, I may be a little more tight lipped about my methods. We can also offer  paid or free one on one lessons at a later date. I give them my card if they are interested, 99% won't ever call you back !! You can usualy tell if a person is truely interested in pen turning or just pumping you for information to make a quick buck or save the learning time. I give them the IAP web site, and tell them it contains everything they want to know and more. When they ask how much does it cost to get started in pen turning, I say you can get started for under a thousand dollars and buy better equipment as your skills get better. This will usualy stop them in their tracks !!  Be polite, but if I have other people looking at my booth, I excuse myself, and attend to those people. Remember this!! If they are asking me for help, I am already many steps ahead of them, and unless they are super talented, they will never catch up on the learning curve !! Haveing said all that, if we don't pass on what we took years to learn, any, and all crafts will die a slow death. Jim  S


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 19, 2014)

No secrets here......I'll share all the tips that I can. That's how I learned, just gladly paying it forward. 

_"I taught him everything I know. The rest he learned on his own"_


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 19, 2014)

As a board member of the local AAW Chapter this topic has come up often...When does/should the free mentoring end and the teaching for compensation begin. If the show is dead I'll talk all day. If I'm busy selling I will give them my card invite them to the next club meeting and pass them a club card as well.


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 19, 2014)

Pass it forward


----------



## robutacion (Nov 20, 2014)

bobleibo said:


> No secrets here......I'll share all the tips that I can. That's how I learned, just gladly paying it forward.
> 
> _"I taught him everything I know. The rest he learned on his own"_



I agree with you mate, and I couldn't put it better myself, and those that know me, would agree however, there is so much I could say about the subject, and the various points to consider but, if I start, is going to be another "book", I may, but for now, this will do...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## 79spitfire (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes I would answer questions. If they interrupted or interfered with sales there might be problems. (Not that I'm anything even close to what you would call an 'expert') LMAO...


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes with no reservations.  So many people have helped me get to where I am, I would be doing them a disservice if I kept what I have learned to myself.  If I am at a show and busy then I offer my card and ask them to call or email to continue the discussion.  If they are local I invite them to my shop to play.  Woodworking in general and wood turning in particular have given me so much enjoment that I look at it as a duty and obligation to pass my knowledge on and keep the skill alive and healthy.


----------



## gbpens (Nov 20, 2014)

Wood people like to talk to wood people. If someone can do more with the knowledge I share with them then more power to them. We are here for others not ourselves.


----------



## avbill (Nov 20, 2014)

I remember a  long time ago asking a National known photographer    the secret to success in the business.  He told me.  He also told me that 95% of the people will never do what is necessary to be successful in  their business.  Knowing  what ~ I know about human nature   I'd always help a new person  What I can't do is control your actions   on what I told you.  If you want any information about pen turning ask,  If you want to know about marketing and sales ask  email me.   A statement  I always use on a  client is:  My pens are NOT for everyone,  are they  for you! 

Think about the one liner challenge in the statement for  the client. And that results will it give you.

just my tip of the today for you!


----------



## raar25 (Nov 20, 2014)

yes as long as my both is not full of customers.


----------



## rkimery (Nov 20, 2014)

I, to borrow apart from triw51, I share my knowledge freely regardless of the competition factor. Wither they want it or not. :biggrin: 

I figure if I help somebody to learn more, well that makes me a little bit better!


----------



## Big (Nov 20, 2014)

Sharing and teaching has blessed me more than I can possibly even describe. I will always help anyone in any way that I can.


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 20, 2014)

I try to share as much as I can... I was at a show one time and the guys booth was empty and I went in to see his stuff and it was really nice product. He started to talk to me and the conversation ended up me telling him "I turn pens also". After that he didnt even want to talk to me... I thought that was a bit rude. If he had a full booth I would fully understand but it was "EMPTY"... I guess he thought I was going to bash is workmanship... The pens were really nice...
Brian


----------



## Chasper (Nov 20, 2014)

My answer is no, I will not share, not with a new turner, not with a seasoned turner if I am approached at a show.  I go to shows to sell, not to teach.  

It has nothing to do with competition, I will gladly answer your questions via email, I'll take time to chat on the phone.  But if I'm in our booth attempting to sell, even if no customers are in the booth at the time, I will respectfully ask you to leave.  I've had too many bad experiences with new pen makers, and sometimes veterans show vendors who should know better, stopping in and interrupting when I'm trying to sell.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 20, 2014)

I have taught 4 of 5 Grandchildren to make pens, and the make a few each time they visit. My 10 year old Granddaughter who live her in town makes some every year for her teachers and friends.  

I have helped two men from church get started and don't feel the any competition for to  I have some customers  and give most away.  I have now secrets just basic pen turning but I encourage the to read, learn and try different things.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 20, 2014)

I've only been turning (mostly pen's) for about a year now and if it wasn't for folks like Mike (navycop) and Fred (PTownsubbie) who gave me my first real hands on teaching as well as so many others here on IAP I feel I should pass on what I have learned to others.


----------



## jondavidj (Nov 20, 2014)

I would share and also invite him over to do some turning. I look at it like making new friends and helping. If any turner here needed any help, I would gladly step up. I have a friend here and he will ask if I have a part of vice versa. I would do anything to help him or anyone else. If they screw you over, they have to speak for it not me.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 20, 2014)

If not for others I would not be able to do what I do now . Pass it along.......


----------



## Wildman (Nov 20, 2014)

If want and need tips, tricks, and techniques, no better teacher than this web site and people here.   

If want to get into sales just walking through a craft fair/show is an education.  Looking and listening will give you more of an education than swapping sea stories with other pen/woodturners. 

Do not limit your questions to pen/woodturners at a craft fair/show. Talk to any vendors not busy and willing to answer your questions.  If all you learn is stop talking and listen you are on your way to great sales lather on. 

Do not be put off if many of those folks not impress with pen/wood turners.   Just be honest and let them know you are new to the world of crafting.  Something else to keep in mind many craft vendors travel long distances and setting up their booth, waiting for buyers instead of browsers can take a lot out of people. So be nice & respectful!


----------



## papaturner (Nov 20, 2014)

Absolutely without reservations. Live near a small town with a population of about 2800  and have taught 4 to turn pens in our area.


----------



## Mike Powell (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for all of your answers guys.  In my travels I have found that usally wood turners are like harley guys, always willing to talk shop.  

I was was a little taken back when he wasnt willing to share anything, or even really talk abojt turning at all.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 21, 2014)

I had a young man who was also selling a few pens along with other things in his dad's booth. I talked with him a bit as time allowed but asked him to step off to the side when customers came by. I only do a few shows each year and anyone who just wants to stand in front of my table and shoot the breeze is just an obstacle to sales. I usually keep a few pen blanks on the table to show how the pens start out. I gave him one along with my card and the IAP website.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2014)

Years ago, when we did shows, there was no IAP.  The number of people turning "plastic" pens was small and the number I knew was ZERO.   So, at the shows, I was always willing to talk with other turners, when the show was slow.  Those who saw me often (like Mark) were aware that I would walk away from them, mid-sentence if I detected a possible customer (unfortunately, I was often wrong, but the guys understood!!).

I can completely understand Chasper's answer, however!!  He is spending hundreds of dollars to BE there, (big shows are also expxensive shows) and many of the people walking by may buy dozens---DON'T make it difficult for them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 21, 2014)

It should also be pointed out that information can flow both ways.  My last show, I got to talk to a guy who collected fountain pens. I learned a few things from him in a short time that will benefit me when I make fountain pens.  It is rare that I cannot learn something from talking to other turners, even beginners.


----------



## GDGeorge (Nov 21, 2014)

mark james said:


> Share and teach...



Just that.


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 22, 2014)

kovalcik said:


> It should also be pointed out that information can flow both ways.  My last show, I got to talk to a guy who collected fountain pens. I learned a few things from him in a short time that will benefit me when I make fountain pens.  It is rare that I cannot learn something from talking to other turners, even beginners.



I agree!  I can't tell you how much I have learned from talking to people who aren't even into penturning.  
I'm always willing to talk if the opportunity arises.


----------

